# Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?



## GreenMonsta (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,
habe ein paar Fragen zu folgender Rute:

Cormoran (Raubfisch-Team) BLACK STAR PRO
Meerforellen-Spinnrute
Länge: 3.00m
Wg: 10-40 g
2 Teilig

Kennt jemand diese Rute? 
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät gemacht?
Kann ich die Rute auch zum fischen mit Wobblern auf Hecht und Barsch   nehmen?
Mir wurde gesagt das die Rute mal richtig Geld gekostet hat,habe leider   nichts im Net gefunden. Mich würde mal interessieren ob da was dran  ist.

lg,und danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Christian D (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Du meinst die Blackstar Titanium? Hat sie Titaniumstreben um den Blank gewebt? Wenn ja, dann hast du eine wunderbare Rute für die MeFo-Fischerei und fast alle Belange des Spinnfischens in den Händen. Als ich noch mit der Spinnrute an der Küste unterwegs war, habe ich das hohe Rückstellvermögen der Rute geschätzt.

Meine Blackstar Titanium steht seit 3 Jahren unangetastet in der Ecke (Fliegenfischen ist halt interessanter...). Was habe ich damals dafür gezahlt? Glaube so etwa 250 -300 Euros. Weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau.


----------



## GreenMonsta (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*



Christian D schrieb:


> Du meinst die Blackstar Titanium? Hat sie Titaniumstreben um den Blank gewebt? Wenn ja, dann hast du eine wunderbare Rute für die MeFo-Fischerei und fast alle Belange des Spinnfischens in den Händen. Als ich noch mit der Spinnrute an der Küste unterwegs war, habe ich das hohe Rückstellvermögen der Rute geschätzt.
> 
> Meine Blackstar Titanium steht seit 3 Jahren unangetastet in der Ecke (Fliegenfischen ist halt interessanter...). Was habe ich damals dafür gezahlt? Glaube so etwa 250 -300 Euros. Weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau.



Ich sehe das etwas um den Blank gewebt ist,aber ob es Titan ist?? Auf der Rute steht nichts davon,da steht nur High Modulus Carbon mit 3 Sternen dahinter. Hab hier noch die Produktnummer: 20-04 308

lg,Benny

EDITH: Hab mal ein Bild gemacht 

http://img682.*ih.us/img682/1426/86548378.jpg


----------



## kraft 67 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Hi Monsta
Das ist nicht die mit den Titanfäden (die heißt "Seatrout")- leider.
Habe ich als Zweitrute stehen in 3,2m-WG-50 g , Superteil . Da kann man die Titanfäden richtig gut erkennen . Das bei Dir sind wohl Kevlarfäden . 
Den Angaben zufolge aber sicher außer für Mefo für Süßwasserräuber geeignet - meine wurde auch dafür eingesetzt , nur mit etwas größeren Gummis kam sie nich so zurecht , nicht `hart`genug m.E. . Würde ich dann auch auf Deine Peitsche extrapolieren . Und Küstenköder bis 25 g kannste
voll durchziehen - je nach Vorlieben , und auch bei 10 g lädt sich die Rute
schön auf .
Hoffe , das sagt Dir wenigstens etwas ...
Petri Kraft


----------



## GreenMonsta (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Danke,das hilft mir schon weiter 
Aber so eine 0815 Rute ist das  trotzdem nicht oder?
Habe die Rute für 30Euro gekauft,sie ist  gebraucht und in einem super Zustand. 
Ist sie das Geld wert?
Nach Angaben des alten Besitzers soll die Rute mal um die  130 Euro gekostet haben.

lg


----------



## Christian D (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Es ist nicht die Titanium-Serie. Damit hast du eine mittelpreisige Rute Standardrute in den Händen, mit der du ohne Probleme deine MeFos fangen wirst. Den Hechten, Zandern, Barschen und Forellen wird es auch nicht so wichtig sein, welchen Stock du in den Händen hast. 


Mal ganz ehrlch:
Mehr Rute wirst du doch für 30 Euro nirgends bekommen! Im Laden wären die Alternativen für den Preis irgendwelche Tele-Ruten mit vergnaddelten Ringen oder miserable Steckruten.

Ich habe beim Lesen deiner Postings so ein wenig den Verdacht, dass du gerne exklusives Gerät hättest. Da wirst du aber hinter die 30 noch mindestens eine 0 schreiben müssen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Yup, das kann ich beides bestätigen. 

Meine erste Meforute war eine auf 40 Euro runtergesetzte 3,00m Steckrute von Balzer. Etwas wabbelig, aber leicht wie eine Feder. Hat für den Preis gut gefunzt. Kommt sicherlich nicht an eine echte High Tech-Rute ran (Ich würe da mal sagen Startpreis ab ca. 240Euro), aber war auf jeden Fall nicht ungeeignet.


----------



## Nolfravel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Naja, ich hab n Individualaufbau auf nen TUSK X2M Blank.
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das schon High-End ist...
Ich habe durch "Kontakte" den Aufbau für 200€ bekommen.
Normalerweise meinte der Rutenbauer hätte er sie für 240€ verkauft, also hast du schon recht|supergri

Aber ich muss sagen: Ein grandioses Teil:l


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## GreenMonsta (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*



Christian D schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Lesen deiner Postings so ein wenig den Verdacht, dass du gerne exklusives Gerät hättest. Da wirst du aber hinter die 30 noch mindestens eine 0 schreiben müssen.



Ne ne,wollte nur genau wissen woran ich bei der Rute bin,da der Vorbesitzer so davon geschwärmt hat. Ich selber habe auch Ruten der 50 Euro Klasse,und bin zufrieden 

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Also ich glaube mich vage zu erinnern, dass die Pro eine ganze Ecke unter der CM anzusiedeln ist. Und wenn ich mir ansehe, zu welchen Spottpreisen (neuwertige!) Black Star CMs (Vorjahresmodelle) bei Gerlinger verkloppt werden, finde ich 30 Euronen für eine gebrauchte Pro gar nicht sooo wenig!


----------



## Rellington (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

das ist bestimmt nicht das schlechteste gerät. ich habe auch zwei alte black star meerforelle pro zu hause rum stehen und kann nur sagen "geil"! auch wenn die peitschen 10 jahre alt sind, finde ich sie immer noch absolut top. und mal ganz ehrlich, was bekommt man für 30 mücken?! ich alngel mit den beiden peitschen auch nur auf hecht und das bringt einfach nur spaß und geht ab wie ein flitzebogen und falls du sie doch nicht möchtest bin ich interessiert #6


----------



## Grönländer (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Moin moin,
die Rute erfüllt voll und ganz den Zweck.
Ich fische seit geschätzten 10 Jahren mit der Black Star Pro und habe sie nach und nach zu meiner Allroundrute umfunktioniert...und bisher keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt. Sowohl MeeFos als auch Hechte waren kein Problem - auch die "besseren" nicht...und dafür, dass die Rute bereits solch lange Zeit regelmäßig zum Einsatz kommt, halten sich die Gebrauchsspuren mehr als gering...mfG


----------



## GreenMonsta (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Danke für eure Antworten,wollte die Rute dann auch zum Hechtangeln nehmen. Ist ein ganzschön weiches Gerät,da macht der Drill bestimmt super Spass 
lg


----------



## Rellington (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

das ist ein hechtspezialgerät! hab mal einen drauf, dann wirst schon sehen wie viel dampf das weiche gerät hat :k


----------



## surfer93 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*

Mein Vater fischt die Rute schon sehr lange und ich fische sie deshalb auch öfters. Mein Vater vor allem auf Mefo und Zander, wobei die Rute für mich nichts für Zander ist, aber das kommt ja auch auf die Angelweise drauf an. Wenn ich sie Fische, dann meistens auch auf Hecht und Barsch. Bringt riesigen Spaß mit dieser Rute mal nen schönen Hecht zu drillen. Selbst ein 50-60cm Hecht bockt an der so richtig.

Hast nichts falsch egmacht würd ich sagen
Für das Geld hätt ich sie auch sofort genommen

Gruß Tim


----------



## GreenMonsta (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Pro?*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Mein Vater fischt die Rute schon sehr lange und ich fische sie deshalb auch öfters. Mein Vater vor allem auf Mefo und Zander, wobei die Rute für mich nichts für Zander ist, aber das kommt ja auch auf die Angelweise drauf an. Wenn ich sie Fische, dann meistens auch auf Hecht und Barsch. Bringt riesigen Spaß mit dieser Rute mal nen schönen Hecht zu drillen. Selbst ein 50-60cm Hecht bockt an der so richtig.
> 
> Hast nichts falsch egmacht würd ich sagen
> Für das Geld hätt ich sie auch sofort genommen
> ...



Das höre ich gerne,danke


----------

